

Blue-ray will be dead by 2012.  Here's why... - martincmartin
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/blu-ray/video/hd-dvd/blu-ray-will-be-dead-by-2012-here-s-why-464705

======
james-skemp
Title needs to be corrected. Based upon the URL, I assume the submitter typed
it wrong.

I thought I heard the next Xbox will have a Blu-ray drive. Until physical
media for gaming consoles is dead, I imagine that will still be used for
those.

Edit: also needs a 2008 disclaimer. That makes a bit more sense now. I assume
it has another 5+ years in it, if the PS4/Xbox use the format.

~~~
martincmartin
Yeah, typo was my bad. Sorry. Also, I assumed people would know that it was
written in the past, since it refers to 2012 being in the future, but marking
it 2008 would be even better. I'll try to remember for next time.

